
Show HN: Arrow Hero - geekuillaume
http://acelisweaven.github.io/arrow-hero/
======
sreyaNotfilc
Wow, my niece had DDR music playing last night. It got me thinking about how
fun it was to play that game and the keyboard equivalent of it.

Went to HN today and saw this. Looks pretty good. I wouldn't play it much, but
I see an audience for it. It has a lot of potential as well.

1\. Color coded directions 2\. Progressive difficulty 3\. Positive
reinforcement (You're doing great!)

I find myself focusing on the top right but also using my peripheral vision to
see the upcoming directions.

The better I am with my pattern recognition the more I can focus on the bottom
of the screen and have the next 2-3 moves buffered (like a Simon game).

Very good job! I'll forward this one out to my niece. Hope it gets some
traction for you!

A few suggestions for future release.

1\. Add a variant of soundtracks and speeds 2\. Add a variant of end points to
change the point of focus. 3\. Perhaps even add a "bomb" element. So, if you
get X amount of points, you gain bombs (think geometry wars or pacman
championship). The bombs will allow you to sort of reset the built up arrows
when things get a bit difficult.

Score : 4400

~~~
slantyyz
>> Wow, my niece had DDR music playing last night. It got me thinking about
how fun it was to play that game and the keyboard equivalent of it.

You should check out Stepmania:

[http://stepmaniaonline.net/index.php?page=downloads](http://stepmaniaonline.net/index.php?page=downloads)

It's a free, multiplatform DDR work-alike that has _keyboard_ song packs as
well as pad song packs (you can map keys for the non-keyboard song packs too).

~~~
bpicolo
osu! is a mouse-based rhythm game that's pretty big (and can be lots of fun),
too.

[https://osu.ppy.sh/](https://osu.ppy.sh/)

~~~
slantyyz
Osu! looks pretty intense and fun. I wonder how well it works on a touchscreen
device like a Surface.

~~~
arrogant
It'd certainly play very well if it works well. Looks like it's based directly
on the Ouendan series (Elite Beat Agents) for the Nintendo DS where the games
are played with a stylus.

I didn't know about osu! but I love Elite Beat Agents so I will definitely be
checking this out!

------
alexggordon
Nice job! This is really polished and you clearly worked a lot on it!

A couple of quick comments on it, after playing it for 15 minutes.

\- I didn't realize until I had been playing about 5 minutes that the box at
the top needed to match the arrow at the time that the arrow boxes went in to
it. When I started out, I was trying to change as soon as I saw the new
directions.

\- Nice job on the animations. I think they're just right, and you really did
a great job on using the right combination of CSS and JS (imho).

\- As a guy with a left handed friend, and working on a cramped Macbook Air
keyboard it would be really nice to have WASD support.

Again though, awesome job!

------
danr4
has an addictive potential, but the rotation gives me a headache after 5
seconds.

~~~
chii
agreed. The arrow keys should fall down (or move up) linearly, and that also
allow you to see more of it, so you can plan ahead.

some music/beats wouldn't hurt either!

~~~
staffordrj
agreed. port DDR into javascript

------
talles
I love this kinds of games.

If anyone wants any suggestions on the kind:

* Pel: [http://armorgames.com/play/2011/pel](http://armorgames.com/play/2011/pel)

* Super Hexagon: [http://superhexagon.com](http://superhexagon.com)

* The Impossible Game: [http://flukedude.com/theimpossiblegame](http://flukedude.com/theimpossiblegame)

* Kung Fury: [http://store.steampowered.com/app/373180](http://store.steampowered.com/app/373180)

------
mholt
Wow, that's quite addicting. It's the simple things in life...

One suggestion - at first it was unclear to me that I had to type the arrow
key right when it entered the box (since it came from the box also).

~~~
Schwolop
Uh, you don't. You have to have the box showing the correct arrow type as the
arrow enters it. You can press the correct arrow type before the arrow reaches
the box.

------
janoelze
Very cool. I did something very similar a few year ago. In the end people came
for the soundtrack @zerstoerer threw together for the game.

[http://tastatour.co/](http://tastatour.co/)
[https://soundcloud.com/zerstoerer/tastatour](https://soundcloud.com/zerstoerer/tastatour)

~~~
rawe
"Sorry! We can't find that track." -.- ... wget *.wav; lame;

------
DiabloD3
"Aaaaaaand there goes my productivity for the day. Whoosh." "But Diablo, I
thou--" "Whoosh."

~~~
styluss
Relevant xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/484/](https://xkcd.com/484/)

~~~
escherize
In response to the xkcd alt text: Where _is_ the wiimote headtracking? I
remember this amazing project by Johnny Chung Lee a long time ago [1], I
haven't seen anything come out of it.

[1] [http://johnnylee.net/projects/wii/](http://johnnylee.net/projects/wii/)

~~~
on_and_off
He was a core member of the Kinect team and he is now working on project Tango
at Google.

So a lot of things are coming out of this hack :-)

------
maccard
Fun, but stutters on my workstation, making it unplayable - FF 38.0.5, 32GB
ram, Xeon E5 2690, GTX 780 Ti

~~~
batou
Similar kit here. Works fine over even RDP!

------
dmd
I'd be interested to see what happens to people's scores if the colors are
sometimes changed to not match (Stroop effect).

------
usaphp
Not sure how other commenters get such a high score, I can't even get past 500

~~~
anon012012
Got 1650 by tapping, then 3600 holding the keys. I think it's pretty boss to
go beyond 4000 out of the blue, in 3 tries or so, though it depends on the
random patterns. I had an easy streak around ~3000, then a confusing series.
Consecutive Up/Down are harder than Right/Left, because of finger movement.

It would be nice with asdf, homerow style. Maybe you could even have 2 rings
going on at the same time, for each homerow.

------
personjerry
4240 on my first try :D

I like to think that's impressive. It got difficult quickly.

~~~
klibertp
It is impressive. I got only 7 points on my first try... :)

~~~
spinningarrow
I couldn't even understand when to press the arrow on my first try!

------
bottled_poe
Seems a bit buggy on Safari 8.0. Sometimes the arrows don't seem to animate.
Also, how do I know when to press the button? Is there some feedback I'm not
seeing?

~~~
spinningarrow
This took me a while to realise but the box on top shows which arrow it can
currently 'receive'. This changes when you press one of the arrow keys (it's
empty at the beginning).

------
starshadowx2
This is really fun, I must've done something wrong the first time because it
failed right away, but second try I got 5866.

Do the arrows have to be in the square thing when you press?

~~~
LiquidFlux
Your keyboard arrows set the state of the box, if an arrow passes through with
the same colour / direction as the box you get +points.

It mentions beneath the game you don't need to hit your keyboard for
consecutive arrows of the same type.

~~~
starshadowx2
Yeah, I did read that afterwards. I still do better when I do hit it for every
time, even if they are the same. My record is 10101 now.

------
aonsager
Very nice. I especially like that it's contained within such a tight space but
still gives you enough time to react and plan ahead.

15701 points on second try is pretty good right?

------
chm
You should consider offering the circular mode along with a linear mode. It
would be more enjoyable for me at least, having spent so much time playing
GHIII.

------
volent
Nice game, it's really well made !

Bonus point for open-sourcing it :)

------
RYUUSEiiSTAR
6356, Stepmania was the shit when I was a kid

------
Speakeasys
I came here because I thought this was The Arrow CW TV show... :(

------
Yhippa
Nice game! Actually works well on the Nexus 6.

------
arahaya
my brain can't handle the fourth color

------
eddd
Maybe you can try doing the same thing in Elm? [http://elm-
lang.org/docs](http://elm-lang.org/docs)

------
borplk
My first reaction was .. "oh great it must be yet another one of those history
sniffing vulnerability games"

------
danielsamuels
5356, happy with that.

------
artursapek
hjkl hero would be easier for me to play

------
eelke
this seriously needs a vim mode

------
henrygrew
it's really fun.

------
tuhaihe
that's great.

------
confiscate
awesome job!

feels like DDR

------
stillsut
Good stuff: it sounds like I'm doing work while playing it too.

"...unstoppable continuous overwelming flow of arrows..." the word you're
looking for is _inexorable_ .

